# Is it Firefox or the forums?



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

One of the threads I've been following (Gas(p) Prices!) over in Potpourri seems to be formatted weird on my PC (using Firefox 1.06) - keeps putting three posts from Sep 1 after the last new post on the last page !!!

Or am I just stupid?


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike, looks OK on my PC with Firefox 1.06, but that in no way implies you're stupid.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Still looks like its doing it on other topics now, maybe too many of those left-handed™ cigarettes back in my mis-spent youth


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had a few display/rendering anomalies recently, like when the thread preview pane went to full-screen width when mousing over one thread title, but was normal on the adjacent thread.

Running IE 6.0


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

MikeSoltis said:


> Still looks like its doing it on other topics now, maybe too many of those left-handed™ cigarettes back in my mis-spent youth


Cigarettes generally don't come back on you. The acid you dropped sophomore year is a more likely culprit.

Seriously I occasionally get that sort of thing even with that Microsoft browser. I am not sure what the cause might be.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Whats a left handed cigarette?


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Whats a left handed cigarette?


 :sure: :alterhase

I never "dropped" acid either


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

MikeSoltis said:


> :sure: :alterhase
> 
> I never "dropped" acid either


That's what they all say.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Whats a left handed cigarette?


Obviously you were never in Frank Sinatra's band. The term left handed is slang for something "wacky". A left handed cigarette is one that well----I hope that you can figure that out Steve.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm, the front page doesn't render right in KHTML (Safari, Konqueror) but that's an ongoing issue - nothing new - it's never rendered right.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Whats a left handed cigarette?


:thats: !rolling :rolling:

Steve, my young, innocent friend, you are _so_ precious :feelbette - you should be designated a national treasure.

As a former smoker, a _left-handed_ cigarette is simply one which you smoke with your _"left hand"_.

:alterhase :smoking:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

But did you inhale those left handed cigarettes?


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

I would say "I did not inhale" but I might get elected


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

MikeSoltis said:


> I would say "I did not inhale" but I might get elected


Just don't swallow...........wow, that was bad!


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks A O K here.


----------

